
Face Aging using Conditional GANs with Keras implementation - algo_phd
https://iq.opengenus.org/face-aging-cgan-keras/
======
jinushaun
All goes over my head, but very cool paper on preserving identity in face
aging.

Many of us have used these trendy face aging apps. While fun and silly, they
all run into the problem of creating an unrecognizable different person as the
end product. Even worse, when you compare it with your friends’, the aged
faces all sort of look the same.

This paper explains how to fix that issue.

------
cycrutchfield
Please change the title of this post. It has nothing to do with FaceApp.

